# chicks died while hatching



## chicklover217

Hello i was hatching out some baby chicks and the mother has a tendency to kill her babies, so when i found the eggs hatching i brought them inside(VERY CAREFULLY) and put them under a lamp with a thermometer. the temperature anywhere from 98-102 although i wanted it to stay 100. one chick hatched and the rest never made it out... they all died. i know its my fault but im trying to find out where i went wrong? can anyone help me out?


----------



## Apyl

Basically you messed with nature. Chicks need high humidity to hatch not just temperature. They probubly shrink wrapped when you took them away from the hen. That why people hatch eggs in incubators not just in a container with a light. You have to have a certain environment in order to be successful. If you know you hen kills the babies then dont let her hatch babies, hatch her eggs in an incubator, or let her hatch them but take the babies after they've hatched.


----------



## chicklover217

i only have 2 hens that will hatch babies, and my incubator is messed up for some reason i set it at any temperature and it just keeps rising and rising and rising. idk whats wrong with it.


----------



## Apyl

chicklover217 said:


> i only have 2 hens that will hatch babies, and my incubator is messed up for some reason i set it at any temperature and it just keeps rising and rising and rising. idk whats wrong with it.


Then you need to not hatch eggs until your set up for them, otherwise you will continue to kill the babies by taking them away while they are hatching.


----------



## calliedc

I'm so sorry about that


----------



## Energyvet

Live and learn. That's why we're here. To learn from each other.


----------



## profwirick

chicklover217 said:


> Hello i was hatching out some baby chicks and the mother has a tendency to kill her babies, so when i found the eggs hatching i brought them inside(VERY CAREFULLY) and put them under a lamp with a thermometer. the temperature anywhere from 98-102 although i wanted it to stay 100. one chick hatched and the rest never made it out... they all died. i know its my fault but im trying to find out where i went wrong? can anyone help me out?


so sorry. how frustrating.
im curious what kind of chicken. My mama is a Silkie, famously good mothers, but I didn't know there were also horrid mothers!


----------



## Sundancers

chicklover217 said:


> Hello i was hatching out some baby chicks and the mother has a tendency to kill her babies, so when i found the eggs hatching i brought them inside(VERY CAREFULLY) and put them under a lamp with a thermometer. the temperature anywhere from 98-102 although i wanted it to stay 100. one chick hatched and the rest never made it out... they all died. i know its my fault but im trying to find out where i went wrong? can anyone help me out?


Apyl is right ...

I would cull the hen or just use her as a layer but not for hatching.

Best of luck!


----------



## Tiffanyndavid

I'm so sorry, that had to be heart wrenching. You were just trying to do what you thought was best. 
Sorry for your loss


----------



## Cluckspert

Sorry about the loss. As stated above, the humidity wasn't right and the chicks couldn't hatch. If you insisted on moving them, you should have waited until they hatched and then moved them. That could have saved some of them.


----------

